# Grouper limit!!!



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Man we had a great day on the water limited on grouper(snowy and scamp). also caught some of them gigantic endangered red snappas (of course out of season) then tried our luck with the AJ'S and ended up feedin the porpoises and sharks 3or4 around 30/40lbs,man that was depressing, all in all a beautiful day and great people, couldn't have asked for more...also caught a gigantic Beeliner and a huge white snapper, all were caught on live baits ranging from cigs to hard tails to baby bobos...


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Very nice how far out we're y'all fishing been holding out with the poor reports lately nice to see some quality fish


----------



## holdisheadup (May 25, 2014)

Without being too specific we were in the 50 mile range....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice report..beautiful red snapper, too bad there's only like a couple billion of those guys left in the Gulf!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks great job


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice box of fish ! Stud mingo.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Great catch you got...plenty of good eats there. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow awesome box of fish!


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Impressive box.


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

What a day! That's Mr. Mingo for sure. Congrats!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Killer catch!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Hell of a spread! CONGRATS....


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well done!


----------

